# new to co2 please help with lighting



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon aquarium. I need advice on lighting. I have recently setup a co2 system from GLA. Supreme regulator ,Milwaukee pH controller , drop checker , atomic diffuser.I have a new Finnex fugeray planted plus led fixture.I really like the way it makes my tank look , but I'm not sure its enough light. I cannot find a par chart for it. The light is 20 inches above the substrate. I would like to do a medium , light planted tank. I will be dosing ferts. Any help on the lighting will be greatly appreciated. Dukes mixture of plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a chart on the first post of this thread.It has a couple finnex lights listed.I would say you are in the medium high lighting?
Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts
It is the last chart on the first post( par vs distance for leds)


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ray 2 may be better for your tank. A planted plus may not be enough to get what you want.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I know of several planted tank gurus on TPT who suggest two Planted+ fixtures for 55's because they're so deep.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Would the 2 planted plus be high light ?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Medium-high. The red-spectrum bulbs won't penetrate very far into the tank, but the daylight and blue (moonlights) will go further.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

If you want to do supplemental lighting on top of what you have. Im a fan of the RapidLED DIY fixtures. Their LED's put out some serious light and affordable. You could go over the amount of light you need and with a dimmable driver you can just set it lower to where you want it. The LED's by themselves have enough penetration to reach the bottom easily but if you please can put lenses on them to focus the light.


----------

